# Filling Bottles



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 29, 2005)

I need to fill my bottles properly, I have a head space between 3/8" to
1", I looked at country's pictures and his bottles are all the same
about 1". I have been using a 1/2" filler and topping with a measuring
cup, but am not a good judge of where I'm at so my bottles do not have
symetry (they are all different levels). I'd like to get the bono julio
gravity wine filter and use it off my bucket spicot but someone said
you have to use the racking cane, I can see where that would expose
your wine to less air but I don't want to stir anything up. Any ideas??


----------



## Hippie (Apr 29, 2005)

The Buon Vino automatic bottle filler does not use a spigot or a racking cane. It has a hose that you put into the carboy of wine, and works with a siphon started by sucking on the overflow hose. Didn't you go to the Buon Vino website and check it out? The deal is, the wine is not ready to bottle anyway unless it is clear and free of sediment, so if it is ready to bottle, no need to rack from the carboy to anything, just use the bottle filler directly in the carboy.


Savvy, Grasshopper?


----------



## Tree Frog (May 3, 2005)

Stinkie,


Before bottling, I measure the correcthead spaceand then mark the neck ofall the bottles with a red wax pencil ("china marker"). After filling to the red line, thewax wipes off easily with a paper towel leaving all bottles filled to the correct height.


Bill Burnett


----------



## Maui Joe (May 5, 2005)

Good idea Bill, 


What ever works for you will work indeed. After all this time, I finally broke down and got a Buno filler. The hobby is fun no matter how you do it as long as you do it.


----------

